# one for the photographer types here



## audi-adam (Sep 19, 2011)

alreet peeps,

just a quickie for all you photographer types 

i went into london camera exchange earlier and had a play about with a canon 60d and fell in love, just wondering if anyone has one and could share there opinions on it with me 

on another note does anyone have 800 quid they would like to donate to the buy adam a better camera fund 

thank you good night !!


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 20, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> alreet peeps,
> 
> just a quickie for all you photographer types
> 
> ...



I have a 60D Adam and I love it.
I was originally going for a 7D but it made no sense when comparing it to the 60D for me.
The shutter speed difference wasn't that much of an issue to me along with a couple of other features the 7D had that the 60D didn't.

Also, I used to think they were a bit of a gimmick to be honest, but if you get it for one thing *GET IT FOR THE FLIP OUT SCREEN*. That thing is the handiest bloody addition I have had on any camera. You start taking shots from angles you wouldn't of even thought of before.

If you want to know anything specific feel free to ask mate but I can recommend it all the way.


----------



## audi-adam (Sep 20, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> I have a 60D Adam and I love it.
> I was originally going for a 7D but it made no sense when comparing it to the 60D for me.
> The shutter speed difference wasn't that much of an issue to me along with a couple of other features the 7D had that the 60D didn't.
> 
> ...




awesome! thats made it worse lol , 

any ideas how i can make 800 quid really quickly??

the flip out screen is awesome, the amount of times i have been crouched into some position a yoga master would be proud of trying to see through the viewfinder is bordering painful !

how good (or bad) is the video mode ?

thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> I have a 60D Adam and I love it.
> I was originally going for a 7D but it made no sense when comparing it to the 60D for me.
> The shutter speed difference wasn't that much of an issue to me along with a couple of other features the 7D had that the 60D didn't.
> 
> ...



What he said. 
I looked at the 7D then bypassed the 60D to go for the even cheaper 550D which has the same sensor/processor etc. BUT...if you look at Madaxes shots you'll realise most of the compositions would normally have to be taken laying down / arms stretched out high, or just blind. With a flip screen he can compose these and not look like he's been dragged through a talc factory. Its a perfect choice for urbex IMO.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 20, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> any ideas how i can make 800 quid really quickly??



Hawk your ass outside Kings Cross Station?


----------



## audi-adam (Sep 20, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> What he said.
> I looked at the 7D then bypassed the 60D to go for the even cheaper 550D which has the same sensor/processor etc. BUT...if you look at Madaxes shots you'll realise most of the compositions would normally have to be taken laying down / arms stretched out high, or just blind. With a flip screen he can compose these and not look like he's been dragged through a talc factory. Its a perfect choice for urbex IMO.



cool , thanks for the input mate, is the 550 your back up body or do you use it alot ?






TeeJF said:


> Hawk your ass outside Kings Cross Station?




ha ha ha think id be paying them come the end ....... so to speak :wideeyed:

that and london is quite a drive for me lol


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 20, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> awesome! thats made it worse lol ,
> 
> any ideas how i can make 800 quid really quickly??
> 
> ...



Do what I do... Grow your hair long and stand provocatively on shady street corners offering oral pleasure to passers by, obviously. 

The video is fantastic, the same as it is on any of the new DSLR's to be honest. You can quite see why it is making waves on the DV scene.
You have manual control over all the usual bits including white balance. You can only use the screen to record video which is no big deal and you have a nice array of options when it comes to frame-rates and sizes etc...

1920 x 1080 (29.97, 25, 23.976 fps) - Full HD video. Make sure you get a decent class 10 SD card otherwise your buffer will flood and the video will stop every few seconds.

1280 x 720 (59.94, 50 fps) - Great for half speed/slow motion video, especially when you use it with a plugin like Twixtor.

640 x 480 (59.94, 50 fps) - You get the option in this mode to crop the image to full digital zoom with reasonable quality. Great little feature for recording stuff that's a long way off without having the pull of a big zoom lens. Combined with a decent zoom lens you can get some really impressive results with the crop feature.


The only thing you'll have trouble with is focus/DOF. You just need to remember that it's not a handy cam so you can't just wander around with it and expect excellent results. 
The auto focus is slow and requires the AF button to be pressed every time you change subject if you wish to use it. You are better off using manual focus but this can be difficult on the small screen if you are just wandering around filming. 
I have found that planning the shot is the only real way of getting excellent results out of a video DSLR without spending money on things like external monitors (so you can get a better feel for focus) or one of the autofocus systems.
If you have, or know someone that has a portable TV with HDMI you can use that as an external monitor for video.
Obviously aperture is one of the main factors when it comes to DOF. The smaller the aperture, the more extensive the depth of field, so take your lens choice into consideration if you are looking to use video pretty extensively.

UrbanX and I have been talking about video on DSLR's recently, and the real issue, with exploring anyway is usually light. Most of the places are either pitch black or dim and noise can be a real problem unless you spend time planning your shot and adjusting your settings accordingly.

Just prepare for some pissing around to get what you really want.
I'm still trying to get my head around a lot of it, mainly decent results in low light, so if anyone has some PROTIP's I'd like to see them please!

Keep your eye on canonrumors.com if you are scraping the money together over time. 
A lot of the time Canon bring out a new lower end model that incorporates it's bigger brothers features. It's always going to be a compromise but you could end up save yourself some money towards a lens or something if you can do without the features in a higher end camera like I did.


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 20, 2011)

Was meant to add actually...

I use a torch attached to my flash for filming in the dark but Canon have just brought out the new Speedlite 320EX which has a built in video LED. Not sure how good it is, but more of these will be coming out in time so that's a good sign.

Good addition to any explorers kit bag I think if you are looking for a new flash.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm Like Madaxe and got mine for the same reason. I love it and went and bought a canon 10 -22 lens to go with my 15 -85 and the battery lasts ages.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah the 550D is my main camera. Go have a play with them both, despite the screen difference they have different button layouts! See what you get on with.


----------



## audi-adam (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow I can see Christmas and the early part of next year being expensive.... been meaning to get a decent flash for a while now too , thanks urbanx I will look into the 550 next time I pop into exeter, and thanks for taking the time to give me some advice guys much appreciated ( apart from the man whoring stuff you can keep that to yourselves ) 

Adam


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 20, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> and thanks for taking the time to give me some advice guys much appreciated ( apart from the man whoring stuff you can keep that to yourselves )
> 
> Adam



Bah, don't be so frigid! 

No problems. Anything else let us know.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 20, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Hawk your ass outside Kings Cross Station?



You're soo crude Tee j !!!


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 20, 2011)

Man whore is a noble profession you shouldn't be so quick to say no to it


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey mate !! I have just recently pirchased a 60 d and although it does give good results i have to say that QUALITY of piccy wise it dosent seem any better than my 40 d !!! (apart, obviously, from having lots more pixels !!!) The real selling point for me was the viewing screen, this has been improved no end and you can now zoom COMPLETELY in to your pic and see just how crisp it is !! It also has a built in electronic level (for those pitch black tripod jobs !!) BUT my main piece of advise is the lens !!! If you can, get a better lens than the one supplied. I shelled out about £800 for the Canon 17-55mm f2.8 BUT the results are much much sharper !!! So there you are, you now need approx £1600 !! Ever thought of becoming a drug dealer !!!!


----------



## Madaxe (Sep 20, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> BUT my main piece of advise is the lens !!! If you can, get a better lens than the one supplied. I shelled out about £800 for the Canon 17-55mm f2.8 BUT the results are much much sharper !!! So there you are, you now need approx £1600 !! Ever thought of becoming a drug dealer !!!!



Yeah I agree with this.
Avoid the kit lenses if you can. Save the extra money and grab a lens that suits your needs.


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2011)

Madaxe said:


> Yeah I agree with this.
> Avoid the kit lenses if you can. Save the extra money and grab a lens that suits your needs.



IMO the only thing kit lenses are good for is taking pictures of your family inside your house. Which I guess is what they're aimed at.


----------



## audi-adam (Sep 20, 2011)

well i currently have a 1000d , and id feel a bit silly putting 800 quids worth of lens on a 300 quid camera, i have a few lens` now inc a 50mm prime f1.8, a 28 90 mm ultrasonic and a cheapo tamron 70-300, and of course the kit lens thats only good as a paper weight, ahhhh i dont know, is it worth me buying a bling body then ??


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> well i currently have a 1000d , and id feel a bit silly putting 800 quids worth of lens on a 300 quid camera, i have a few lens` now inc a 50mm prime f1.8, a 28 90 mm ultrasonic and a cheapo tamron 70-300, and of course the kit lens thats only good as a paper weight, ahhhh i dont know, is it worth me buying a bling body then ??



Lens > Body, something most people tend to forget.


----------



## audi-adam (Sep 20, 2011)

hmmmm tis a fair point , im not sure now ....


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 20, 2011)

forget Canon and go for the Pentax K5 ... I am soooo tempted to get one - despite the rest of my Kit being Canon and having been a Canon man all mi life.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 20, 2011)

audi-adam said:


> well i currently have a 1000d , and id feel a bit silly putting 800 quids worth of lens on a 300 quid camera, i have a few lens` now inc a 50mm prime f1.8, a 28 90 mm ultrasonic and a cheapo tamron 70-300, and of course the kit lens thats only good as a paper weight, ahhhh i dont know, is it worth me buying a bling body then ??



Nope. 

Like Krela said, [the greater] 90% of the image quality is from the lens. The 1000D is a more than adequate body. 
The 50mm f1.8 is the best lens in the world, and should be £750, not £75! 
Zoom lenses are the hardest things to get right tho, I've never found one that does everything I want! 

They're chuffing expensive tho. I mean a GOOD zoom lens is the same price as 2 laptops, or 8,000 miles in a hatchback. You have to ask yourself which experience you'd rather have. I mean, if we all had a £5 disposable camera, or no camera, and we'd seen the things we'd seen because of urbex, would it all be worth it? My guess is that it would


----------



## mookster (Sep 21, 2011)

I recently got myself a 550D and it's one of the best things I have ever bought.


----------



## audi-adam (Sep 21, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Nope.
> 
> Like Krela said, [the greater] 90% of the image quality is from the lens. The 1000D is a more than adequate body.
> The 50mm f1.8 is the best lens in the world, and should be £750, not £75!
> ...



Don't sugar coat it tell it like it is lol , ok then I shall stick to the 1000d for the forseeable future , ( at least until a 60 d becomes too "cheap" to resist) as for the 50mm lens I love it its my favorite thing ahead of the manfrotto tripod I just bought


----------

